# Notwithstanding my insertion of a specific expiration



## olicica77

Salut! Cine ma poate ajuta cu fraza aceasta, nicicum nu ma pot lamuri cu ea. E preluata dintr-o procura speciala din statul Florida



Notwithstanding  my insertion of a specific expiration date herein, if on the above  specified expiration date I shall be, or have been, carried in a  military status of "missing" "missing in action" or "prisoner of war"  then this power of attorney shall automatically remain valid and in full  effect until 60 days after I have returned to United States Military  control following termination of such status. 


Va multumesc anticipat!


----------



## farscape

Mai trebuie periat pe ici, pe colo, dar sensul și logica sunt corecte.


Indiferent de data de expirare a procurii precizată în acest document, dacă la data respectivă statutul meu militar este "Dispărut", "Dispărut în Acțiune" sau "Prizonier de Război", această procură va continua automat să fie valabilă și cu toate drepturile 60 de zile de la data la care statutul meu militar în Armata Statelor Unite menționat anterior a încetat.

Later,


.


----------



## olicica77

Va multumesc, chiar m-ati ajutat


----------



## farscape

Cu plăcere, mai şterg si eu din păcatele tinereţii 

Best,

.


----------

